# Theo: Empoli a rischio. Leao, oggi esami.



## admin (20 Dicembre 2021)

Come riportato da TS in edicola, Theo Hernandez ieri ha avuto un innalzamento della febbre (come già riferito). Ma se fosse stato convocato sarebbe andato in panchina non essendosi allenato per tutta la settimana. Resta a rischio anche per Empoli.

Oggi Leao si sottoporrà ad esami, ha lavorato tutti i giorni ma se la lesione non si è sanata è difficile spingere per il recupero. Più probabile che torni il 6 gennaio contro la Roma.


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Theo Hernandez ieri ha avuto un innalzamento della febbre (come già riferito). Ma se fosse stato convocato sarebbe andato in panchina non essendosi allenato per tutta la settimana. Resta a rischio anche per Empoli.
> 
> Oggi Leao si sottoporrà ad esami, ha lavorato tutti i giorni ma se la lesione non si è sanata è difficile spingere per il recupero. Più probabile che torni il 6 gennaio contro la Roma.


L'unico club al mondo in cui i giocatori saltano partite su partite per un raffreddore.


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Theo Hernandez ieri ha avuto un innalzamento della febbre (come già riferito). Ma se fosse stato convocato sarebbe andato in panchina non essendosi allenato per tutta la settimana. Resta a rischio anche per Empoli.
> 
> Oggi Leao si sottoporrà ad esami, ha lavorato tutti i giorni ma se la lesione non si è sanata è difficile spingere per il recupero. Più probabile che torni il 6 gennaio contro la Roma.


chi scommette 100 euro con me che theo leao rebic e calabria non ci saranno manco contro la roma?


----------



## Zenos (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Theo Hernandez ieri ha avuto un innalzamento della febbre (come già riferito). Ma se fosse stato convocato sarebbe andato in panchina non essendosi allenato per tutta la settimana. Resta a rischio anche per Empoli.
> 
> Oggi Leao si sottoporrà ad esami, ha lavorato tutti i giorni ma se la lesione non si è sanata è difficile spingere per il recupero. Più probabile che torni il 6 gennaio contro la Roma.


Facessero quel che vogliono sta banda di scappati di casa.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Theo Hernandez ieri ha avuto un innalzamento della febbre (come già riferito). Ma se fosse stato convocato sarebbe andato in panchina non essendosi allenato per tutta la settimana. Resta a rischio anche per Empoli.
> 
> Oggi Leao si sottoporrà ad esami, ha lavorato tutti i giorni ma se la lesione non si è sanata è difficile spingere per il recupero. Più probabile che torni il 6 gennaio contro la Roma.


Ahahahah l’innalzamento della febbra… la febbre più lunga del mondo.


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Theo Hernandez ieri ha avuto un innalzamento della febbre (come già riferito). Ma se fosse stato convocato sarebbe andato in panchina non essendosi allenato per tutta la settimana. Resta a rischio anche per Empoli.
> 
> Oggi Leao si sottoporrà ad esami, ha lavorato tutti i giorni ma se la lesione non si è sanata è difficile spingere per il recupero. Più probabile che torni il 6 gennaio contro la Roma.


Dilettantismo a livello comunicativo.
Dilettantismo a livello dirigenziale.
Dilettantismo a livello sportivo.


----------



## bmb (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'unico club al mondo in cui i giocatori saltano partite su partite per un raffreddore.


Allucinante. Questo si sarà beccato pure la omicron per colpa di quella zozza


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Inizio a pensare che l'offerta del Chelsea sia grossa e non vogliono rischiare si faccia male. Vediamo


----------



## hiei87 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Una barzelletta


----------



## diavolo (20 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dilettantismo a livello comunicativo.
> Dilettantismo a livello dirigenziale.
> Dilettantismo a livello sportivo.


L'unica salvezza sarebbe una nuova proprietà ambiziosa che faccia tabula rasa e assuma professionisti, non gente presa dalla strada.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Theo Hernandez ieri ha avuto un innalzamento della febbre (come già riferito). Ma se fosse stato convocato sarebbe andato in panchina non essendosi allenato per tutta la settimana. Resta a rischio anche per Empoli.
> 
> Oggi Leao si sottoporrà ad esami, ha lavorato tutti i giorni ma se la lesione non si è sanata è difficile spingere per il recupero. Più probabile che torni il 6 gennaio contro la Roma.


Il problema sanitario non esiste. -multicit-


----------



## DavMilan (20 Dicembre 2021)

Theo almeno una volta al mese ha la febbre, mai visto nessuno così


----------



## iceman. (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Inizio a pensare che l'offerta del Chelsea sia grossa e non vogliono rischiare si faccia male. Vediamo


Wow, ci vogliono deliziare con billo tutto il girone di ritorno, dei geni nel caso.


----------



## ilPresidente (20 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il problema sanitario non esiste. -multicit-



é un caso,
Tutti hanno gli stessi infortuni 
- cit. cit. -


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> é un caso,
> Tutti hanno gli stessi infortuni
> - cit. cit. -


Si rompono sempre gli stessi. cit nr 2-


----------



## Miro (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Inizio a pensare che l'offerta del Chelsea sia grossa e non vogliono rischiare si faccia male. Vediamo


Inizio a pensarlo anche io. Abbiamo uno staff atletico e sanitario da radere al suolo e spargerci il sale sopra, ma non voglio credere che per un'influenza si stia fuori per più di una settimana. Anche per me c'è altro dietro, che sia una cessione oppure un infortunio più grave.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, *Theo Hernandez ieri ha avuto un innalzamento della febbre (come già riferito). Ma se fosse stato convocato sarebbe andato in panchina non essendosi allenato per tutta la settimana. Resta a rischio anche per Empoli.*
> 
> Oggi Leao si sottoporrà ad esami, ha lavorato tutti i giorni ma se la lesione non si è sanata è difficile spingere per il recupero. Più probabile che torni il 6 gennaio contro la Roma.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Ma Leao fa un esame al giorno?


----------



## Albijol (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma Leao fa un esame al giorno?


Pensa invece Calabria di cui non se ne parla più. Magari è stato tumulato e non lo sappiamo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma Leao fa un esame al giorno?



Ma scherzi ? Magari.
Invece da noi per qualsiasi botta subita i giocatori saranno valutati e visitati a distanza di 10 giorni.
Sicuramente per risparmiare qualcosa useranno il rapidissimo ed efficientissimo ssn italiano.


----------



## Walker (20 Dicembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Allucinante. Questo si sarà beccato pure la omicron per colpa di quella zozza


No no lo dicevo ieri, per me è la variante Zoe...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Dicembre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> No no lo dicevo ieri, per me è la variante Zoe...


Questa fa più danni della grandine.
Quando si erano lasciati Theo era tornato a fare partitoni,poi sono tornati insieme e l'ha anche ingravidata (ammesso sia suo)  
Ormai è perso,addio.


----------



## Walker (20 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questa fa più danni della grandine.
> Quando si erano lasciati Theo era tornato a fare partitoni,poi sono tornati insieme e l'ha anche ingravidata (ammesso sia suo)
> Ormai è perso,addio.


Sempre pensato la stessa cosa.
È brutto dare giudizi su chi non si conosce, ma questa a me ha sempre dato l'impressione di una schizzata.
Sarà per l'abnorme tatuamento, non lo so.
Sembra una bambolina rifatta ed impazzita.
Non so come faccia certa gente ad avere certi gusti.
Pensavo di essere troppo vecchio io, ma ho sentito giovani a cui fa ribrezzo, tra cui mio figlio, tanto per dire...


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Theo Hernandez ieri ha avuto un innalzamento della febbre (come già riferito). Ma se fosse stato convocato sarebbe andato in panchina non essendosi allenato per tutta la settimana. Resta a rischio anche per Empoli.
> 
> Oggi Leao si sottoporrà ad esami, ha lavorato tutti i giorni ma se la lesione non si è sanata è difficile spingere per il recupero. Più probabile che torni il 6 gennaio contro la Roma.


Onestamente sto perdendo qualsiasi interesse nel seguire la squadra in questo momento.
E siamo ampiamente in zona cl rispettando le attese.
Ma sta situazione infortuni e la assoluta mancanza di trasparenza mi stanno facendo sentire svilito come tifoso, e gravemente preso in giro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Theo Hernandez ieri ha avuto un innalzamento della febbre (come già riferito). Ma se fosse stato convocato sarebbe andato in panchina non essendosi allenato per tutta la settimana. Resta a rischio anche per Empoli.
> 
> Oggi Leao si sottoporrà ad esami, ha lavorato tutti i giorni ma se la lesione non si è sanata è difficile spingere per il recupero. Più probabile che torni il 6 gennaio contro la Roma.



Galliani perlomeno era più creativo e fantasioso nelle balle da raccontare...


----------



## davidelynch (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'unico club al mondo in cui i giocatori saltano partite su partite per un raffreddore.


Già ma sarà veramente un raffreddore?


----------



## marcus1577 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Da alcuni sicuramente pretenderanno chiarezza sugli infortuni dai singer??
Chi deve parlare me lo dite ???
Maldini quando parla non dice mai una mazza bisogna interpretarlo ...


----------



## DavMilan (20 Dicembre 2021)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Già ma sarà veramente un raffreddore?


dici che se preso il covid per la terza volta?
Nemmeno un 90enne è così cagionevole come lui


----------



## David Drills (20 Dicembre 2021)

Io oltre Milan tifo anche Trento basket.

Qualche anno fa il nostro play titolare (Gutierrez) è stato fuori tipo 2 mesi perchè...si è rotto il pene facendo numeri d'alta scuola con una della squadra di pallavolo. Non scherzo eh, pene fratturato.

Vuoi vedere che altro che febbra...


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Dicembre 2021)

State tranquilli,appena l'inter sarà a distanza di sicurezza,quindi irraggiungibile,cesseranno gli infortuni,i buoni intenditori capiranno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Perderemo pure a Emboli. Non ce l'ha fatta Cristo, vogliamo farcela noi? 
Cristo si è fermato a Emboli.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Theo Hernandez ieri ha avuto un innalzamento della febbre (come già riferito). Ma se fosse stato convocato sarebbe andato in panchina non essendosi allenato per tutta la settimana. Resta a rischio anche per Empoli.
> 
> Oggi Leao si sottoporrà ad esami, ha lavorato tutti i giorni ma se la lesione non si è sanata è difficile spingere per il recupero. Più probabile che torni il 6 gennaio contro la Roma.


Un travione al giorno, toglie il medico di torno


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Theo Hernandez ieri ha avuto un innalzamento della febbre (come già riferito). Ma se fosse stato convocato sarebbe andato in panchina non essendosi allenato per tutta la settimana. Resta a rischio anche per Empoli.
> 
> Oggi Leao si sottoporrà ad esami, ha lavorato tutti i giorni ma se la lesione non si è sanata è difficile spingere per il recupero. Più probabile che torni il 6 gennaio contro la Roma.


Ormai l'andazzo lo abbiamo capito, sarà un problema muscolare che tengono nascosto nella speranza che si riveli di poco conto. Già visto con Rebic, Tomori e Leao.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Onestamente sto perdendo qualsiasi interesse nel seguire la squadra in questo momento.
> E siamo ampiamente in zona cl rispettando le attese.
> Ma sta situazione infortuni e la assoluta mancanza di trasparenza mi stanno facendo sentire svilito come tifoso, e gravemente preso in giro.


c'è solo un lato positivo: anche io ho perso interesse e non sto male 2 giorni prima e dopo le partite.
le vivo con serenità.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, Theo Hernandez ieri ha avuto un innalzamento della febbre (come già riferito). Ma se fosse stato convocato sarebbe andato in panchina non essendosi allenato per tutta la settimana. Resta a rischio anche per Empoli.
> 
> Oggi Leao si sottoporrà ad esami, ha lavorato tutti i giorni ma se la lesione non si è sanata è difficile spingere per il recupero. Più probabile che torni il 6 gennaio contro la Roma.


azzo ha preso Theo...l'influenza stagionale +quella intestinale + la delta+ la delta plus+ omicron+ la variante che deve ancora uscire? tutte insieme ovviamente


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Dicembre 2021)

bè si, tanto ci sono gli upgrade arrivati in estate come Ballo Tourè.


----------

